# Is he a Super delta or halfmoon now?!



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I got Baschy a month ago.. He was sold as a delta. Ive noticed when he flares now, its SOOO much bigger and fanned out. Is he a super or a halfmoon?

The pictures dont do it justice, it was soooo hard to get a picture when he was wriggling around. The first few are a better sense of it, though even these are him not at full- he was letting his fins down a little because he'd swam away.

Whatchuthink?


View attachment 25771


View attachment 25772


View attachment 25773


View attachment 25774


Mom, why you makin' me look at myself? 

View attachment 25775



Cruddy vids...hes a wiggler :c

Theyre the first two...

http://s1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa420/DerpDaDerp/


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, I don't know... some of those look halfmoon and others look SD... That's a tough one!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I know! The lesser looking ones are mostly my fault, its hard to take pics with one hand :c


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

It almost looks like he is a super delta ( I think that's what it's called). Doesn't seem like he's passed 180 but it's really close.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah.. Though in the second picture, which is one of my better ones, his tail is like straight up and does do a 180 spread.. Idkidkidk D;


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a SD like this as well. has HM moment. He only looks half moon if he tries really hard. I just call him HM to make myself feel better. S in a way, I own 4 Hm's


----------



## sundstrom (Mar 20, 2011)

i have a halfmoon betta fish and he look just like your betta fish when hes just swimming around. So i think hes a halfmoon for sure that or my fish could be a super delta lol i hope not i paid like 15 $ for him.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Haha, I paid $9 for him and $20ish for shipping (or maybe $15?), he was cheap for his tail but bwah! Hes got a heart on his back. I couldnt resist.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Well his tail has certainly grown since you got him, woah! He looks amazing! Maybe he will stretch and fan it out and you'll have a perfect HM. But definitely SD now!  He's so pretty.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Cool fish - his body coloring is neat!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks! <3


----------

